# [SOLVED] Webmail

## AMSch

Hello!

Im searching for an easy to setup webmail solution which allows me to read my mails (stored in courier-imap server) in a webbrowser.

I have tried to use squirrelmail, but I wasnt successful ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427173-highlight-.html ) - can anybody give me a hint?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by AMSch on Wed May 03, 2006 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sleipnir

I heared about horde, but their homepage seems

to be down at the moment...

----------

## AMSch

But isnt horde quite an overkill just to read my mails? Arent there any simple solutions just to read mails?

----------

## AMSch

Can nobody help me please or give me a hint?

----------

## magic919

I can see that Squirrelmail didn't work out.  But any substitute webmail is likely also to use PHP and Apache.  Can you reach the IMAP server from outside?  You could consider www.mail2web.com

----------

## AMSch

I can reach the server from outside but Im not sure if I should give my login data to mail2web.com  since I dont know if I can trust this company  :Sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> I can reach the server from outside but Im not sure if I should give my login data to mail2web.com  since I dont know if I can trust this company 

 

hmm, there are others out there  :Wink: 

mailreader / molly mail / MyEmail.com / PandaMail / Pop3Now / XS2Mail

Maybe something like Roundcube more suits your needs? (ebuild: Bug 109170)

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> But isnt horde quite an overkill just to read my mails? Arent there any simple solutions just to read mails?

 

I still think that Horde/IMP is one of the best webmail solutions available. It also allows you to have more features when you're ready, like contacts, calendar, etc.

----------

## AMSch

Finally I managed to install squirrelmail!

----------

